# 35' trailer conversion



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I traded a 1994 Jeep Wrangler that I had started building into a Rock Crawler for a 1990 Diamond D 35' steel 6 horse trailer. The idea is to convert it into a 4 horse trailer with a living quarters.

The front dressing room had a 4 foot short wall and 8 foot long wall when I got it with the tack room in the rear. I just finished moving the bulkhead back to between the 4th and 5th stall this weekend. It have me an additional 6 foot 8 inches on both the long and short wall. I am not at 10 foot 8 in on short wall and 14 foot 8 in on long wall. I will be putting a dinette table and fridge against long wall across from the door then sink and stovetop along the short wall. Then there will be a wall separating this area from the bathroom which will have a sink and toilet against the short wall with the shower and a closet against the long wall. I will also be installing a door into the stall area as well.

Here are some pictures before and and after. I will try to keep this updated with all info as each stage is completed for anyone looking to do something similar.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I will be putting silicone between each of the running boards on the floor before putting down new 1/2" board. Then I'll be laying 2" x 4" framing with 1" insulation before the final floor is out in. The walls will have 1" insulation before wiring and paneling goes up. I'm not sure what the final panel will be yet as that is a ways out.

Here is what the floor plan will look like once completed.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Before you go to town on the floor, I'd have a really good look at the framing, axles and axle connections. Then if all is good, I would not put silicone between the floor boards. IMO, you want to have a bit of space there for expansion/contraction and to prevent water buildup. 

I love the idea of doing these re-builds, but every time I start something and MDH is supposed to do the steelwork, his part never happens and I end up selling the dang thing. Just sold yet another trailer because he didn't do what he said he was going to do -- for 2 (or 3?) winters in a row


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I looked over the frame before I made the trade. Only surface rust on the cross members and rail frames. I am putting the silicone between the boards under the living quarters so there is no condensation, road moisture or bugs able to get up and rot the floor out from underneath. The boards in the horse stall area will not get silicone and I am using silicone so that it will allow for the boards to contract and expand instead of using something that hardens.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, what an undertaking. Can't wait to see it when you finish.

Can you come fix up my 16' trailer when you are done?
Pretty pleeeese??
With sugar in top?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing! Should be really awesome when it's finished! <3


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

can't wait to see all the progress!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I got the plywood for the floor last night and will be getting it done tonight. I will also be putting silicone around the windows to seal them up as some have lost their gasket material and leak around the top as the water runs off the top of the trailer down the side and into the lip of the window frame.

I had hoped to be picking up the insulation today as well, but haven't heard from my supplier yet so that may have to wait til I return from this weekends trip.


Lockwood, what type of trailer do you have and what is the layout?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks

Been enjoying thread ! Thanks for shareing ! Heres one very similar to Yours that recently sold on TW. Keep on that Big Red Beast your kicking it"s butt ! Stay safe . Looking forward to more progress reports .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> Thanks everyone. I got the plywood for the floor last night and will be getting it done tonight. I will also be putting silicone around the windows to seal them up as some have lost their gasket material and leak around the top as the water runs off the top of the trailer down the side and into the lip of the window frame.
> 
> I had hoped to be picking up the insulation today as well, but haven't heard from my supplier yet so that may have to wait til I return from this weekends trip.
> 
> ...


Delta stock combo with center divider. It needs some body TLC, but I love it! It has hauled darn near everything, and then some. 
I also have a 14' two horse straight load with a very roomy dressing/tack room (big enough for 2 or 3 a bed rolls) but my horse does not like it as much.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Lockwood, here is my BP trailer that only one of my horses will go in without an hours fight. Wouldn't you know it's my daughter's horse and not one of mine. I seem to have an attraction for red trailers..lol

















Rawhide, that is a sweet trailer and I hope mine looks half that good when I'm done.



I got the last of the old floor decking out and the new down last night. Looks good don't you think?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting build, I'll be following.


----------



## lvflyer (Jan 8, 2015)

Not meaning to hijack this thread and forgive me for intruding, but it is hard to find anything about converting trailers.

I have a 45' 5th wheel travel trailer that I no longer have need for. I was wondering where I would find someone that would be interested in converting it to be used for horses. It has plenty of room for a living area and could be converted with a ramp for loading. This once belonged to Ted Turner and I would hate to crush it for scrap, but I have to move it soon. I've been away from horses for many years and when I was in the arena it was in amateur western class so never got into large trailers and values.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Imho that's unlikely to be a viable conversion ? RVs are built quite light and I would be fairly concerned about The ability for crossmembers and such to carry the weight of horses properly. 

I'd be interested in seeing some pictures however, but keep in mind that RVs depreciate like lead balloon's.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

what is the weight of that trailer ?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

color1 is that question to me or lvflyer who seems to be popping in to attempt to find a buyer for a TT.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a Facebook page called Horse Trailer Conversion. Has some awesome custom conversions.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine is on there too.

Here are some pics from using it this past weekend. I have every intention of using it during the build process. lol

I ordered a 30 amp AC/DC distribution panel for it so I can start wiring the trailer for the next trip. Running a couple of extension cords to different places for power is not going to happen twice. lol

Now I can hook to 30 amp and have receptacles inside to plug my things into. Also have some insulation to start with and hope to get it done over the weekend of I'm not out of town.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got update that my 30 amp AC/DC breaker panel should be delivered today. No more extension cords running across the ground for power. lol

Also found a stove/oven/range on CL for $80 so I may go pick it up this weekend too. Next weekend I go to visit mom and get the new toilet, converter and possible generator. Will post up as it all comes together.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing the progress on this trailer. I wanted to fix up a 1984 Circle J trailer I had but sold it. At least the woman is going to fix it up as I was. It was in pretty good condition , just needs some minor rust repair and replacing.
There are you tube videos of people repairing old trailers. They are pretty interesting.


----------

